# Hello



## Satisfied Mind (Jan 29, 2019)

I've been lurking on TAM for years and finally decided to join so that I could contribute. Happily married to an amazing woman for 11 years with two kids.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Welcome! i did same as you--withOUT the marriage...


----------

